# Very Tempting...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

but, not at that price - item 331137200969 :sadwalk:

"THIS IS BEING LISTED AT A BARGAIN STARTING PRICE" yeah, right


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

what the  hell :bad:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

That's a tad steep!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A smidge :wink2:

& I wasn`t impressed by this "COULD EVEN HAVE THE LOGO CHANGED TO SUIT ANY BRAND" Ruddy barbarian!! :taz:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Could you get a movement to fit it? That might be interesting. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, it seems someone was willing to pay Â£225 for *it*, I hope they don`t do what the seller suggested & change the logo to suit another brand :no:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

You could have bought three on your pension you skinflint


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> You could have bought three on your pension you skinflint


Maybe, but I don`t think it was worth the seller`s price & anyway I`m saving up for something special for my 60th


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

You're just getting more and more Scottish


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> You're just getting more and more Scottish


Thank you, that`s the best thing anyone has said to me in a long time :thumbup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank God I have realised what 331137200969 refers to. Oh my God, what a mess of a watch case - I actually thought it was a wrist watch at first and nearly puked; then I did puke when I realised just how big and gross it actually is. Put that on my table for Â£225 - you must be joking. But no, mach, you weren't joking after all. That actually appeared and then disappeared - into someone's house!!! :yucky: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d have been willing to go up to around Â£60 for it, would have made an interesting display for some of my Services watches :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Its been relisted and somebody has put a bid in


----------



## ombray (Feb 14, 2014)

It is awful looking...... In my opinion


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> Its been relisted and somebody has put a bid in


I can`t find it, have you got the item number?



ombray said:


> It is awful looking...... In my opinion


Certainly not everyone`s cup of tea but if the price was right I`d have it


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

331144912921

It's in the top of the listing...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think that`s the original listing :wink2:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

If it has closed, it says so and gives you a link to the next one at the top of the listing, if it has been relisted. Which is what I gave you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My mistake, you`re correct, I was obviously having a senior moment there ldman:


----------

